# Sources for 36" T8?



## Charlutz (Oct 17, 2006)

Wanted to put some plants into my 40 breeder. Lighting is a dual 30w 36" T8. Philips makes a daylight bulb this size, but Home Depot doesn't seem to carry it. Prefer not to pay the premium for specialty aquarium bulbs. I'm a fish guy and so don't know the basics of the best places to find decent bulbs. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A 36" T12 bulb is a 30 watt bulb, but a T8 is only about 24 watts, I think. So you wouldn't have much light with only two of those bulbs, and you would have a poor reflector if any at all. I tried to go this general route for the 29 gallon tank I had, and ended up spending as much as an AH Supply kit costs, but with much, much less light. If you use this AHS light, http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm, you will have 96 watts, with a good reflector, and have more than enough light for a 40 gallon tank. The cost would be about $60 for the kit, and about $33 for the bulb. I doubt that you can make the T8 lights work for much less than that. Don't forget, 36" T8 bulbs are not nearly as easy to find as 48" bulbs, and are much more expensive.


----------



## Charlutz (Oct 17, 2006)

I have tanganyikan cichlids and am looking to keep only anubias and java fern, so I don't need much light. I'm hoping I can find that philips or a similar one locally so I don't have to spend the money for "aquarium bulbs." Your advice is great for a planted tank, but my goal is slightly different. Guess the 36" T8's don't have much use for the planted tank crowd. Do you all mostly order your light kits online or is there a source locally that I might try?


----------



## asokolsky (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.bulbs.com/eSpec.aspx?ID=11865&Ref=T-8+Linear&RefId=58&Ref2=Fluorescent+Bulbs

AND you can easily overdrive it!


----------

